# [SOLVED] This device cannot start. (Code 10)



## kulkanu (Jan 28, 2009)

ADS Instant HDTV PCI this device is installed in the laptop bt thet device cannot start. (Code 10) What is the error n how it will start working?
Plz help me in ths!


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: This device cannot start. (Code 10)*

reinstall the driver


----------



## kulkanu (Jan 28, 2009)

*Re: This device cannot start. (Code 10)*

thanks..:smile: n tell me,1st i hve to uninstall tht driver na? n thn reinstall? ray:


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: This device cannot start. (Code 10)*

code 10 is no driver installed


----------



## kulkanu (Jan 28, 2009)

*Re: This device cannot start. (Code 10)*

frm where i cn get tht driver?


----------



## kulkanu (Jan 28, 2009)

*Re: This device cannot start. (Code 10)*

Nw audio is wrking......n thank u so much for ur help! :smile::smile:


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: This device cannot start. (Code 10)*

glad you have it sorted


----------

